# Disque dur externe wifi



## dinwy (21 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis à la recherche d'un disque dur externe mais wifi.
Il y en a peu je trouve, j'ai vu le Goflex satellite (500 go), au prix de 200&#8364;...
Pouvez vous me donner votre avis sur ce disque dur et aussi pourquoi pas me donner d'autre marque de disque dur externe wifi.

Merci de votre aide 

Un disque dur externe multimédia ne serait-il pas mieux ?


----------



## da capo (21 Août 2012)

sans vouloir être indiscret : qu'elle serait l'utilité du wifi pour ce disque dur ?


----------



## dinwy (21 Août 2012)

da capo a dit:


> sans vouloir être indiscret : qu'elle serait l'utilité du wifi pour ce disque dur ?



Tout simplement laisser mon disque dur au même endroit sans le déplacer, pour que j&#8217;accède à mes fichiers quelque soit l'endroit ou je me situe (étant donné que j'ai un mac air)


----------



## da capo (21 Août 2012)

Je ne réponds pas à ta question, c'est une évidence, mais passer en wifi pour de l'échange de fichier&#8230; hum&#8230; c'est pas l'option la plus souple et la plus rapide.

Par ailleurs les box actuelles permettent le plus souvent d'y "attacher " un disque dur pour du stockage partagé. Cela rend tout disque accessible aussi bien en réseau filaire que par wifi.

Mais après c'est ton choix et d'autres auront surement des avis à donner sur la qualité du produit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Mais après c'est ton choix et d'autres auront surement des avis à donner sur la qualité du produit.



Ah ben oui, moi, par exemple : pour utiliser un disque WiFi, faut vraiment pas avoir de gros fichiers à transférer, parce que sinon, vu la vitesse de transfert effective (à ne pas confondre avec la vitesse de transfert théorique ), tes données, faudra que tu penses à les commander la veille pour le lendemain ! :mouais:


----------



## dinwy (22 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ben oui, moi, par exemple : pour utiliser un disque WiFi, faut vraiment pas avoir de gros fichiers à transférer, parce que sinon, vu la vitesse de transfert effective (à ne pas confondre avec la vitesse de transfert théorique ), tes données, faudra que tu penses à les commander la veille pour le lendemain ! :mouais:



D'accord, donc en gros tu me le déconseille car beaucoup trop long.
Merci pour tous ses conseils je pense m'orienter donc vers la solution du disque dur branche direct sur ma box


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2012)

dinwy a dit:


> D'accord, donc en gros tu me le déconseille car beaucoup trop long.
> Merci pour tous ses conseils je pense m'orienter donc vers la solution du disque dur branche direct sur ma box



Sauf à être connecté à la dite box en ethernet, ça reviendra au même, ce qu'il te faut, c'est un disque connecté directement à ta machine, un 2,5 pouces USB auto-alimenté que tu peux faire suivre partout. Même si l'USB est très très loin d'âtre l'idéal pour un disque dur, ça restera quand même  Au moins  20 fois plus rapide que le WiFi (Pour te donner une idée, lorsque je suis connecté en ethernet 100 à mon serveur, c'est à dire avec une vitesse de transfert effective environ 2 fois inférieure à ce que j'ai avec un disque USB connecté directement à mon MBP, ça va quand même environ 10 fois plus vite que lorsque j'y suis connecté en WiFi).


----------



## dinwy (22 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sauf à être connecté à la dite box en ethernet, ça reviendra au même, ce qu'il te faut, c'est un disque connecté directement à ta machine, un 2,5 pouces USB auto-alimenté que tu peux faire suivre partout. Même si l'USB est très très loin d'âtre l'idéal pour un disque dur, ça restera quand même  Au moins  20 fois plus rapide que le WiFi (Pour te donner une idée, lorsque je suis connecté en ethernet 100 à mon serveur, c'est à dire avec une vitesse de transfert effective environ 2 fois inférieure à ce que j'ai avec un disque USB connecté directement à mon MBP, ça va quand même environ 10 fois plus vite que lorsque j'y suis connecté en WiFi).



Oui je me doute, mais je souhaite garder totalement la mobilité du pc en ayant toujours mes données.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2012)

dinwy a dit:


> Oui je me doute, mais je souhaite garder totalement la mobilité du pc en ayant toujours mes données.



Ben fais ce qu'on te dit : utilise un disque nomade, il en existe qui font moins de 200-250 grammes, pas besoin de brouette pour les transporter avec le Mac. En outre, ils présentent l'avantage de te permettre l'accès rapide à tes données même à 1000 Km de ta box !


----------



## dinwy (23 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben fais ce qu'on te dit : utilise un disque nomade, il en existe qui font moins de 200-250 grammes, pas besoin de brouette pour les transporter avec le Mac. En outre, ils présentent l'avantage de te permettre l'accès rapide à tes données même à 1000 Km de ta box !



Oui bien sur, comme je l'ai dit dans mon message précédent c'est ce que je vais faire, acheter un disque dur externe direct branché à ma box


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2012)

dinwy a dit:


> Oui bien sur, comme je l'ai dit dans mon message précédent c'est ce que je vais faire, acheter un disque dur externe direct branché à ma box



Ça n'est pas ce que je t'ai dit, ce que je t'ai dit, c'est d'utiliser un disque "nomade" (les tout petits, de la taille d'un iPhone) et de le connecter directement à ton Mac !


----------

